# 2019 Weiss Lake Crappie Tournament



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone planning on going? Starts Feb 1st thru April 15. Top Prizes include 5 tagged fish worth $10k each. 

It's only $15 for entry fee and the WLIA Badge (available mid-January). 

One site shows the breakdown as 1,006 total tagged crappie, of which 52 will be worth $1k each, 6 are $10k each, and the rest will be $50 each. Tournament total cash/prizes is $162k. 
A person could make out like a bandit catching the right tagged fish for a paisley $15 start up, oh, and the cost of an Ala fishing license. 
I think you couldn't go wrong, there's high chances of catching a tagged fish. Besides, if you don't, you won't go hungry, just fry up your catch.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark Collins has tracking collars on all the big-money fish.

Sounds like a fun tournament. Wish it was a little closer. The Cod and I could camp out up there for the whole tournament.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I am the President of the Weiss Lake Improvement Association and not allowed to fish in in the Crappie Rodeo. We are the organizers of this event.
The entry fee is only 15.00 which includes your Crappie badge and membership to WLIA
And there are 1006 fish tagged, 6 fish worth 10,000, 52 fish worth 1000.00 and the rest are 50.00
Thanks and have fun fishing !
Mark Collins

www.weisslakeimprovementassociation.org


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for chiming in and correcting the entry fee amount. I'll edit post 1. 

I also read there's certain weekends or certain days the $10k tags were good. Is this correct, and can you claify? 

Thanks again


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

5 of the 10,000 fish are good on the weekends of Feb.16,17 March 2,3 16,17 30,31 and April 13,14 

All other fish are good every day from Feb. 1st to April 15th
There were 120 fish caught last year during the rodeo.
We release 100 fish in 10 different locations of the lake.
Good Luck


----------

